# RR: 151. Mendelssohn: Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Hausmusik London	(1989)










2.	Smetana Quartet, Janáček Quartet	(1968)










3.	L'Archibudelli, Smithsonian Chamber Players	(1992)










4.	Smetana Quartet, Janáček Quartet	(1959)










5.	Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble	(1978)










6.	Laredo, Schneider, Steinhardt, Dalley, Tree, Rhodes, Parnas, Soyer	(1963)










7.	Heifetz, Baker, Belnick, Stepansky, Primrose, Majewski, Piatigorsky, Rejto	(1961)










8.	Vienna Octet	(1953)










9.	Kodály Quartet, Auer Quartet	(2004)










10.	Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center	(2002)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Hausmusik London	(1989)
2.	Smetana Quartet, Janáček Quartet	(1968)
3.	L'Archibudelli, Smithsonian Chamber Players	(1992)
4.	Smetana Quartet, Janáček Quartet	(1959)
5.	Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble	(1978)
6.	Laredo, Schneider, Steinhardt, Dalley, Tree, Rhodes, Parnas, Soyer	(1963)
7.	Heifetz, Baker, Belnick, Stepansky, Primrose, Majewski, Piatigorsky, Rejto	(1961)
8.	Vienna Octet	(1953)
9.	Kodály Quartet, Auer Quartet	(2004)
10.	Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center	(2002)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

